# Where to plug in an office projector mounted on the suspended ceiling



## jar546 (Nov 29, 2018)

Many conference rooms in office buildings and other commercial establishments have projectors mounted on suspended ceilings, often with a lot of data cable hooked up too.  Is it acceptable to have the receptacle that serves the projector permanently mounted inside/above the ceiling?

So, is the receptacle the issue or does it become an issue when they plug in the projector?

What code sections cover this installation?


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2018)

Its the cord that is likely to not be allowed above the ceiling.....408ish maybe....And the listing....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 30, 2018)

Flexible cords are not allowed to be run through a hole in a ceiling.  2014 NEC 400.8(2)


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 30, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Is it acceptable to have the receptacle that serves the projector permanently mounted inside/above the ceiling? So, is the receptacle the issue or does it become an issue when they plug in the projector?  What code sections cover this installation?



A receptacle is permitted above the drop ceiling, Its the cord that's not permitted, NEC 400.8 (2) and (5). Same thing when the bar owner wants to punch a hole in the CT for his Bud light window sign.


----------



## ICE (Nov 30, 2018)

_400.8 Uses Not Permitted. Unless specifically permitted in 400.7, flexible cords and cables shall not be used for the following: 

(2) Where run through holes in walls, structural ceilings, suspended ceilings, dropped ceilings, or floors _
(5) Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings or located above suspended or dropped ceilings


----------



## steveray (Nov 30, 2018)

ICE said:


> Unless specifically permitted in 400.7,


----------



## ICE (Nov 30, 2018)

There's nothing in 400.7 that would change the result.


----------



## jar546 (Nov 30, 2018)

ICE said:


> There's nothing in 400.7 that would change the result.


Wiring of Luminaires


----------



## ICE (Dec 1, 2018)

It is a bit of a stretch to label a projector as a luminaire.  However, 400.7 includes luminaires and 400.8 removes it's restrictions simply because 400.7 includes luminaires.  I think that we would be better served if 400.8 enumerated the restrictions that are waived.  For example, "above or through a suspended ceiling" seems like no big deal....."_Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings_" is taking it too far.  How about "_Where run through holes in walls"?_


----------



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2018)

ICE said:


> It is a bit of a stretch to label a projector as a luminaire.  However, 400.7 includes luminaires and 400.8 removes it's restrictions simply because 400.7 includes luminaires.  I think that we would be better served if 400.8 enumerated the restrictions that are waived.  For example, "above or through a suspended ceiling" seems like no big deal....."_Where concealed by walls, floors, or ceilings_" is taking it too far.  How about "_Where run through holes in walls"?_



yeah, no one is saying that a projector is a luminaire.  You were asking about how 400.7 would not change the result but it could for luminaires.  That's all.


----------

